# Lens  noise 50-140 FUJI X



## AIRPIXELS (Oct 26, 2015)

New to forum, new to FUJI.
After unpacking and testing 50-140 XF zoom I can hear the motor or motors constantly humming.  Should the motor be on at all times?
I'm mostly concerned about battery drain and video sound recording issues.
The hum continues as long as the body is turned ON.
I do appreciate some helpful comments...THANK YOU .


----------



## jaomul (Oct 26, 2015)

I know nothing about Fuji, but some lenses on other makes hum when the stabilization is turned on.  Could this be it? If not I'm sure someone who knows will be along soon


----------



## AIRPIXELS (Oct 26, 2015)

Thanks J...just checked that, no difference.


----------



## AIRPIXELS (Oct 26, 2015)

Question answered after deeper search...the IS lenses stay on ( motor whir) .so...6 pack of batteries coming up.


----------

